# running an xbox 1 without a dvd drive (softmod)



## feendarrell (Dec 8, 2009)

hey guys , my blinkin xbox 1 dvd drive has given up the ghost and died 
nowadays this isnt much of a problem because it was only used as media centre under my tv 
but , i'd like to know if possible if i cant revive the old box as currently it wont boot , showing error codes 7 or sometimes 12 
i have checked all the ide cables & power cables  all secured 
i did a tear down on the drive , cleaned the lens etc , put it back together - dvd drive now wont open 

so i guess a few options 
(1)  new dvd drive  
(2)  a chip with a bios supporting no dvd check 
(3) ?????  

is there a way with a softmodded box to run the thing without a dvd drive ? 
somewhere i read about just using the dvd controller board with the drive attached ? 

anyways , much thanks in advance , hopefully i can breathe a bit of life into the old timer !     



oh  and i know its still a bit early  - but   Merry Xmas


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess this would be 3) (assuming 1) is replacement DVD drive from another xbox).
As long as you do not care about official games from official discs you should be able to use any old IDE DVD drive, trouble is it will require you to be able to swing a soldering iron to pull off.

While the following tutorials should work if you follow them I instead suggest reading them so as to figure out what is going on.
http://dwl.xbox-scene.com/~xbox/xbox-scene...ony_DDU1612.pdf
http://www.xbox-scene.com/articles/lg-dvd2.php
http://www.xbox-scene.com/articles/lg-dvd1.php

Softmod is out for the same reason you have to find a drive that locks to do hard drive upgrades on a softmod.


----------

